# ResiNews:Ford Anglia 105 E mag-car body!



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

looks like I really rediscovered my love for magnet cars lately! 

I found a brandnew HW diecast last week at our local supermarket that really cried out loud for being buried in silicone. And that´s what came out:




























This Anglia´s front is sitting really low on a TOMY turbo chassis - with an Aurora AFX she´s looking not that extreme! 

BTW: I´m casting separate body mounts (currently for AFX type chassis like the one shown above) that have to be installed DIY for the desired ride height. It´s not much work (5 min. epoxi works great) and I can provide mounting tabs for other chassis types as well (thinking of TYCO narrow and LifeLike). What do you think of this option? Or should I better cast the body tabs (AFX type preferred...) right into the body?

Thanks for looking and your precious feedback!

Best regards and greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Claus, You are amazing. I like how it sits on the chassis. I have decided that I just don't have the "eye". Every diecast car I find thinking it would look good as a slotcar is either too narrow or too short. Great looking casting. :thumbsup: 

Keep 'em coming.

Jeff


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Claus-

I love your racing sedans. You seem to just crank them out. I like how low this thing sits. Awesome body style.

Jim


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey, isn't that the same kind of car that Harry Potter and Ron Weasley flew into a tree? 

Awesome, Claus... you never cease to amaze me...

--rick


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice work as always Claus. Now where the Hillman?

LOL..

Coach


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Perfect mounting. That little Anglia looks kind of stout in my opinion. Great job, keep them coming!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I saw that car and thought the same thing Claus, but Sethy ended up with it in his pile of hotwheels.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there Claus—

I knew I was going to like it before I even saw it—and I was right! You made that thing look just right to me and I bet she’s a nice handler, too!
I love the colour scheme. 

I, like Daddy above, wanted to do the same thing with my HW. After seeing this, it is a definite! I thought the chassis fit looked about right.
A great piece, Claus, and like all your others, I say Bring em’ on!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Cheers..


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice work as always Claus!!! Keep them coming!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

The rake is right, Claus, the colors are cool, too! Very impressive! The white wheels drew my eyes to the white roof also. You could have dropped it onto a chassis with different wheels and it would have changed the visual impact of the entire car. You not only have an eye for what looks right, but what looks GREAT, too! I LOVE your cars!


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Wow!*

Thank you guys for all these kind comments! I never thought I´d hit your nerves with THAT car...!  

Now for the body mounts: What do you think? Should I cast them (I´d prefer AFX/TOMY type) to the body or would you prefer to install them yourselves (different mounting tabs available for AFX/TOMY, Tyco, LifeLike...)???

Thanks again and have some great








:hat: 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Claus, this Anglia really ROCKS!

(and normally an Anglia is not the car that will really turn heads and eyes when you see it on road LOL)

And yes ParkRNDL, this the car that fly in the Harry Potter movie. But without stickers and that infernal rake


P.S: and because I'm the laziest man on earth, I would prefer it with mounts tabs already moldered in ( to respond to Claus's question that was'nt really answered)


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Darn Claus- 
Ya took what was a homely little car and turned it into a hot racecar, man!
Very clean work on that project. I too have toyed with the idea of casting mounts for various types of chassis that just can be glued into bods. I hacked a few donors, but been to busy to get them made. I think that you should go ahead and do some. Its gotta make cross-dressing bods and chassis much easier.
Keep the projects comin, man!

Later--- Circle Track DAC


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

SCJ,hope your seeing this!One less for me to cast huh??
Chris


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry Chris (and Johnny) for obviously interfering with your plans! 

Even though this probably won´t really help you: I didn´t count all those diecast models I bought for the sole purpose of casting that ended up in my son´s toybox because some other caster was faster... ;-)

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not being the modeler I was once, I would opt for mounts cast already. How do I go about ordering one of those for the AFX/TOMY chassis? Never realized how much that front end reminds me of a 57 Chevy.  Another great looker Claus! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Dont worry Claus, the car looks great to me! Nice job all around!
Chris


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I really love the slammed look of this body. It reminds me a bit of the Legends Racing that is gaining popularity in the US. I'm still looking for someone to put together an HO slot body that effectively captures the essense of a Legends Car, scaled down appropriately with bulbous fenders. Not a full scale 40 Ford, but a scaled down Legends version of a 40 Ford. A light downforce magnet car chassis like the G-Plus, GJet, or one traction magnet X2 would be ideal. A high performance slimline would be great too, if such a thing exists. The whole concept of the Legends cars, low cost racing on a budget for anyone, is something tha resonates with me and would be great to push down to our scale. 

Here's a site that gives some background info about these cars:

http://charlesking.net/What-Is-a-Legends-Car-.html

I didn't mean to hijack the thread, I'm just seeing some hints of what could be with this car. If anyone could pull it of it would be you Claus.


----------

